

Thread patterns (2007) - mzehrer
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/thread_patterns/

======
apu
These are so great! I recognized a couple of them from hacker news as well --
so perhaps they might be usable here in a semi-automated way to detect bad
conversations?

(I know there's already a flame-war detector. But other patterns might be
useful as well.)

